
Lintron: A robot for linting pull requests - feedjoelpie
http://revelry.co/development/2015/10/30/meet-lintron/
======
feedjoelpie
I fully expect someone to ask, "So why Lintron instead of Hound?" The answer
for us is a combination of things. First, given the large quantity of private
repos we have, hosted Hound is not cheap. Hound also has a lot more moving
parts and isn't particularly friendly to self-hosting setup. It was almost
easier to write the prototype version of our own lint bot than it was to set
up Hound. This also just makes things really easy to hack on and to ship other
behaviors, that may not be strictly linting but still make sense as PR
comments, that Hound didn't envision. It's really just a matter of preference.
It's pretty easy to fork Lintron, throw it on your own hosting, and hack it to
your liking. Whereas Hound is obviously designed primarily to be a
subscription service based around config files.

------
gee_totes
This is awesome! It's nice to see automated ways to enforce code standards. I
only wish this could be integrated with bitcoin so developers who followed the
standards (or pimped out their IDEs with linters) could be rewarded.

